# Azores or Madeira, Brits with children



## robins_jessica (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi, I've just joined the group trying to get some advice re moving

We are looking to move to either Madeira or The Azores under the D7 Visa. We have 2 children 5 & 7 who are currently home educated, but we would like them to start school so that they pick up the language quickly, unless of course there is a vibrant home ed scene.
From what I can see, Madeira has international schools, and also an expat community, but the Azores (which we would prefer) doesn't seem to have anything like that. Does anyone have any experience of education in the Azores, hints tips or suggestions. Our children are currently working 2 years ahead of UK schooling which is another quandry with moving into a school system.
Thanks so much

Jessica


----------

